# Help! My female red zebra's egg vent is swollen and red.



## azador (Jan 27, 2011)

My female red zebra has mated with my albino male once before. That was a couple months ago. It looked as though they were going to mate again, but now her egg vent is very swollen and red. It looks like something is stuck in it. She is eating and pooping normally, but the vent looks really bad. What should I do? Is there any way to help her/save her. The vent is probably four times it's normal size :-? . Thank you for any information anyone might have.


----------



## Anthraxx8500 (Feb 11, 2011)

hate to say it but sounds like an infection or some kinda personal defect. some sort of miscarriage. if your attached to the fish try some salt and no lights for awhile, if it doesnt get better soon id consider culling and replacement. sry to hear about ur bad luck


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd try treating with epsom salt. Perform a 30-40% water change and vacuum. Add 2 tablespoons per 10 gallons, premixed and added gradually over 5-6 hours. Keep the lights off.


----------



## des (Mar 30, 2011)

GTZ said:


> I'd try treating with epsom salt. Perform a 30-40% water change and vacuum. Add 2 tablespoons per 10 gallons, premixed and added gradually over 5-6 hours. Keep the lights off.


Why does the light have to be off? Does light strengthen the infection or parasite? Or is this just to allow the fish to sleep more so the healing can be expedited? Hahaha (sounds funny... maybe throw the fish a blanket to stay warm) Sorry I shouldn't be laughing.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

des said:


> GTZ said:
> 
> 
> > I'd try treating with epsom salt. Perform a 30-40% water change and vacuum. Add 2 tablespoons per 10 gallons, premixed and added gradually over 5-6 hours. Keep the lights off.
> ...


It's usually a good idea to turn lights off when medicating fish, for one, it will be less stressful for the fish, also, some medications will lose their effectiveness more quickly when subjected to light.


----------



## azador (Jan 27, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your insights. I placed her, and the male she always breeds with, in a 10 gal tank, previously they were in a 100gal community tank. I treated it with some epsom salt and left the lights out. I had done some more research and one lady said she gently massaged her fish with a couple down ward movements and it helped to release the eggs. I did this as well twice a day for three days. I am happy to say my female is fine now. :thumb: She has released all of her eggs and her and the male are sharing parenting duty. I put the male in because I read that it would help to intice her to lay her eggs. I have not removed him because he actually carries the eggs in his mouth sometimes. I am not sure if it is normal or not? Now I have a another female that bred with a different male in my community tank. They are both Kenyi. I have no where to put this couple? I am out of fish tanks. I just lost my 55 gal to a crack up the back panel and had to move my angel fish into my spare 29gal. I really was not trying to breed cichlids, we bought the fish as juveniles and had no idea what sexes they were. Maybe I can find someone giving away a 10gal or something. From my expierence those breeding nets do not work with cichlids. 
Does anyone know if it is normal for the male to help carry the eggs and when should I remove him?


----------



## Ruthiebaby88 (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm not an expert, but that doesn't sound normal to me - I thought the female was supposed to be the only one carrying the eggs. Have you noticed whether the male ever spits the eggs out? Or is he eating them?


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

I'm so glad she's looking better. We sorely need the details of success stories to pass on to the next person. :thumb:

I've also advocated the massage technique for egg bound females and for intestinal blockages, and sometimes it works.

As far as the males holding- it happens, not too often though. In my lake (I keep Tanganyikan cichlids) there are several species of biparental mouthbrooders. I can't think of any Malawi, but it doesn't surprise me that a species that has evolved to mouthbrood can exhibit the same behavior in males and females.


----------

